
How Pinterest’s friendly culture has slowed decisions and hurt growth - wwwdonohue
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/10/pinterest-overly-nice-culture-has-hurt-growth-ex-employees-say.html
======
drewda
Reactions to this headline (not necessarily to the article's contents):

Even if the decisions have taken longer, perhaps they've been better
decisions? And even if the growth could be greater, they've been successful
with specific types of users for specific, lasting reasons?

At other companies, "growth teams" have been given permission from the C-suite
to overrule all other product teams. Sounds like at some companies the growth
teams have even been given tacit permission to overrule the corporate
counsel's office. These are certainly ways to speed decisions, increase
growth, and attract a certain type of highly skilled and motivated employee --
and they may not necessarily be in the best long term interests of the
company, all of its employees, and its customers.

------
CharlesColeman
There are no priorities in life more important than financial growth and
making quick business decisions. /s

~~~
strikelaserclaw
"This often translated to slow decision-making by committee and lack of
commitment to strategic direction. Instead of being straightforward and
advocating directly for what they wanted, employees were encouraged to try to
gain consensus through politicking and endless rounds of meetings." -

That sounds like hell to me.

